

Google Analytics Bookmarklet to Automatically Load the Current Day's Stats - dmix
http://dmix.ca/2010/04/google-analytics-bookmarklet-to-automatically-load-the-current-day/

======
harisenbon
This looks really cool, and will feed my stat-tracking addiction, but I
couldn't get it to work in Chrome...

I think I should just do a stats panel with this like the panic board...

~~~
dmix
Dragging the bookmarklets has been disabled in the new chrome versions.

You have to add this to your bookmark bar manually: <http://dmix.ca/ga.txt>
(right click toolbar + add page)

~~~
harisenbon
I tried that, and it didn't work... I click on the link and nothing popped
up..

I'm going to switch over to firefox and just use it in there. Thanks for a
great widget!

~~~
dmix
You have to load one of your analytics pages first, then click the "Todays
Analytics" bookmark.

This way you can have one bookmark and use it on any GA page.

